# Dear Easton, I fixed my EC90sl carbon clinchers. I like the Powertap much better :-)



## IAmSpecialized (Jul 16, 2008)

Posted this under the wheels and tire forum too, but thought I'd post here for Easton. I just received my Easton EC90sl carbon clincher rear wheel back from Ron Ruff, who was kind enough to tear down the wheel and lace up a new Powertap Pro+ hub. Black Sapim CXrays and red nipples. His attention to detail is beyond what I could have asked for.

I definitely like my Powertap much better than the Easton R4sl hub.


----------



## some123 (Apr 21, 2012)

awesome


----------



## Easton (Jan 28, 2009)

Ron is a very skilled wheelbuilder and This setup should last a really long time. Have fun on it!


----------



## IAmSpecialized (Jul 16, 2008)

Easton said:


> Ron is a very skilled wheelbuilder and This setup should last a really long time. Have fun on it!


yeh, one would think? Well the rear breaking surface/clincher section developed a warp about 1 inch long. Felt sure that since the rims were re laced to a powertap hub that I was **** out of luck for the faulty RIM! 

True problems with front and rear from day one!! 

Took them to a local builder who wasn't exactly impressed with Ron's build. 

Tis ok, bought a set of Enve clincher 45s and had the local builder build them and they have been flawless. Have not had to touch them once in the past year!! Braking is light years better than the Eastons. And 2 weeks ago I bought a Quarq, had my builder tear down the Powertap from the Enve and laced up a DT Swiss 240. Holy cow! I will never buy another pair of easton clinchers again. 

I would give the Easton tubulars a try...but the EC90 SLs were one big dissapointment...and after the money I paid for them I was more than pissed with that warp!!!!


----------



## natedg200202 (Sep 2, 2008)

What did the builder's sloppiness have to do with the rim bulge? (if anything)


----------

